# Not Just For Dog Lovers...



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This dog has a serious screw loose.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Cd-BDFeF14


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I've seen that vid before. They do have doggy prozac. Could you imaging having to take him to the vet for a dog bite and explaining to the vet what happen?
They shouldn't give him anymore of those bones.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Well after talking to a vet about this he and she both said that this dog has a serious very serious psychological problem and not only is he a danger to himself but to humans as well. Wonder if he is food aggressive as well. NOT good not good at all..I honestly don't even find it one bit funny as that dog may have at one time been very mentally abused.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

you do realise some dogs do have screws loose without being abused too ..sometimes its just something that can be breed into a dog as well so you cant always blame that on the owners of a dog as scarey as that is


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> you do realise some dogs do have screws loose without being abused too ..sometimes its just something that can be breed into a dog as well so you cant always blame that on the owners of a dog as scarey as that is


You are right and I have one of those dogs!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

its no differnet then a birth defect so cant always judge a book by the cover as they say  and somebodys got to love them right lol


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> its no differnet then a birth defect so cant always judge a book by the cover as they say  and somebodys got to love them right lol


You bet cha!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

thing that comes to my mind in these cases is that its just a dog that needs to find the right owner to fit its needs


----------

